# الحل لموقع megaupload بدون الانتظار 45 ثانيه



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*الحل لموقع megaupload بدون الانتظار 45 ثانيه*

*أقدم لكم برنامج يعطيك الرابط المباشر لموقع
megaupload

ومع هذا البرنامج الصغير سيعطيك الرابط المباشر وبدون انتظار 

::الصورة وطريقة العمل::







::لتحميل البرنامج::

اضغط هنا : http://www.geocities.com/mena_samer_1986/Setup_MegaLeecherv1.0.4.zip​*


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2005)

بتعرف شو... ممكن نعمل زي البرنامج داه بس خاص بينا, لكن لو حصلنا سيرفر كبير شوي

تسلم يا نار


----------



## Michael (13 ديسمبر 2005)

اية الحلاوة دى 

الحقيقة مصدقتش نفسى 

وكمان حجمة صغير على شغلة 400 كيلوبايت بس

ودة مش نار 

دة شعلة

تحترق الاجل الاخرين 

شكرا يا مينا

بس متحرمناش من الحجات الحلوة دى


----------



## neven (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يامينا


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (20 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك يا مينا*

*ميرسى*​


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

بجد يا مينا تمام وفى واحد للربيد شير جارى البحث عنوا لانوا على الجهاز ومش عارف فين أول ا اشوفوا هاجيبوا

فعلا حلو جدا

وربنا موجود حبيبي روك ممكن ربنا يدبر ونعمل كل حاجة وربنا يدبر والسيرفر يكون كبير شوية كمان لية لاء

يا رب


----------



## Mh@MihOo (27 مايو 2006)

*انا جربته وادانى اللى موضح فى الصوره ؟؟؟؟؟*

*نفس المشكله للأسف*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

دة لان انتى فى مصر أنا عامل شرح فى موضوع تانى ازاى تتفادى الموضوع دة

ومش يقولك كدة تانى

وهذا هو رابط الموضوع


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كثير


----------



## jim_halim (6 فبراير 2007)

شكراً ليك 

و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك


----------

